# Here's our Michael Myers scene



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

This video will give you an idea of our Michael Myers setup. My brother freaked the people and OUR own workers. He would walk around and just show up randomly throughout the haunt area. 





Hope you enjoy this video. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Darkmaster said:


> This video will give you an idea of our Michael Myers setup. My brother freaked the people and OUR own workers. He would walk around and just show up randomly throughout the haunt area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOPPPPPS Wrong video.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Sorry,
Here's the right one for you.




Sorry!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

you can never go wrong with Michael. I love the set up


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I liked both videos. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I actually enjoyed watching your tutorial video. Glad you goofed. Myers is so awesome. He scares the crap out of me. Thanks for sharing that too. Looks like you had a pretty good cemetery going there.
JW


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

how fun.. love it


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Great videos!


----------

